# Puritanboard App



## Peairtach (Feb 7, 2013)

I just recently was given a fancy mobile (cell) phone, by a friend.

What is an app? Are they free? How do you install one on your phone? Is there one for the PB?


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 7, 2013)

If your phone is an iPhone, you can use the App Store the purchase apps. Apps are applications that run on your phone. For the iPhone, I use an app called Tapatalk to read and post on the Puritan Board.

If your phone is an Android, you can use the Market Place to purchase apps. I don't know much about Androids.


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2013)

Tapatalk is available in Google Play as well.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 7, 2013)

True, Josh. They haven't surpassed the divine creation of bacon, for all their cleverness.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 7, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> True, Josh. They haven't surpassed the divine creation of bacon, for all their cleverness.


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> Are they free?



Some are, some aren't.

First thing you need to know is the operating system - Apple or Android or Microsoft or a minor player. 

Second, if Android, is it Google, Amazon, or someone else. 

For example, it's not easy to load Google apps on an Amazon device - it can be done, but it takes more time than I've been able to give it. 

I'd suggest getting a junior high student to advise you the first time through. That's what I did.


----------



## jandrusk (Feb 7, 2013)

Edward said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > Are they free?
> ...



Android is the way to go if you value software freedom. I prefer Android due to its "hackability". Converting your Kindle into an Android device is pretty easy ==> How to root a Kindle Fire with Software Version 6.3.1 - Liliputing


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

> Bacon.



Is this all the Reformed talk about now? Sprinkling babies and bacon? lol


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 9, 2013)

Tapatalk makes it easy to post pictures of such wonderful creations as these:


----------



## Federbock (Feb 9, 2013)

I use tapatalk Android on Samsung Galaxy S3. Bought in Google play


----------

